# Brilliant Meat Packaging Shows You What Animal Part You're Eating



## Gael (Mar 25, 2014)

Knowing the difference between beef cuts like “porterhouse,” “flank,” and “filet mignon” is essential in a steakhouse—otherwise, you might mistakenly order a fatty slab of meat when you wanted something petite and lean. But without a cheat sheet, most people are mystified as to _where_ on a cow those cuts originate.

https://www.yahoo.com/food/brilliant-meat-packaging-shows-you-what-animal-part-80194950227.html


----------



## That Guy (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Falcon (Mar 25, 2014)

I just don't want any oxtail soup that's been boiled up too far.


----------



## Gael (Mar 25, 2014)

That Guy said:


>



I remember when she wore that. Confirmed her nutty status fully.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 26, 2014)

Gael said:


> I remember when she wore that. Confirmed her nutty status fully.



Nutty, sure.  As ART, I love it.


----------



## Gael (Mar 26, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Nutty, sure.  As ART, I love it.



Hey, I love her not only for her disco/club inspired music but for her wild creativity. Well, she's a NYC person, that's right up my alley.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 27, 2014)

Gael said:


> Hey, I love her not only for her disco/club inspired music but for her wild creativity. Well, she's a NYC person, that's right up my alley.



Never really cared for her music but do admire her art.  This is the photo I saw in a Rolling Stone article about her that made me decide I really like her . . . as a kid standing on the bench playing the piano.  Love it!


----------



## Gael (Mar 27, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Never really cared for her music but do admire her art.  This is the photo I saw in a Rolling Stone article about her that made me decide I really like her . . . as a kid standing on the bench playing the piano.  Love it!


----------

